# Solid works 2014 full course



## ahmed shawky (21 يونيو 2014)

Solid works 2014 full course

الكورس مكون من 10 فيديو وسوف اقوم وضعها تباعا ان شاء الله 


working files

​DepositFiles


----------



## ahmed shawky (21 يونيو 2014)




----------



## ahmed shawky (21 يونيو 2014)




----------



## ahmed shawky (22 يونيو 2014)




----------



## ahmed shawky (22 يونيو 2014)




----------



## ahmed shawky (22 يونيو 2014)




----------



## ahmed shawky (22 يونيو 2014)




----------



## ahmed shawky (22 يونيو 2014)




----------



## ahmed shawky (22 يونيو 2014)




----------



## ahmed shawky (22 يونيو 2014)




----------



## Nile Man (9 سبتمبر 2014)

thanks


----------



## ahmed shawky (12 سبتمبر 2014)

nile man قال:


> thanks




you are welcome​


----------



## Nile Man (28 أكتوبر 2014)

*thanks*

جزاك الله خيرا​
​


----------



## ahmed shawky (8 ديسمبر 2014)

​جزانا الله واياك كل خير ان شاء الله​


----------



## samir saleh (31 يناير 2015)

هى الفيديوهات مش شغاله ليه ؟؟


----------

